# aplvlykat (New Member Stats)



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok vern, 
The forum had eight new members sign up today march 5. Is this a record for a single day? Does anyone know what the most number of people in one day and in one month? just curious kirk

Kirk, added New Member Stats in the Topic Title.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm not positive...
but it probably is a record! OUTBACKER word is spreading nicely.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I run a stats on Daily Registration Statistics and here it is. I marked the three highest registration days and total in red. Were growing...









Daily Registration Statistics (7 July 2003 to 7 March 2004)

Date Result Count

*March 5th - 2004 7* 
*March 4th - 2004 7 *
March 3rd - 2004 2 
March 2nd - 2004 2 
March 1st - 2004 2 
February 28th - 2004 1 
February 27th - 2004 2 
February 26th - 2004 3 
February 25th - 2004 2 
February 24th - 2004 2 
February 23rd - 2004 1 
February 22nd - 2004 2 
February 21st - 2004 1 
February 20th - 2004 4 
February 19th - 2004 1 
February 18th - 2004 4 
February 16th - 2004 3 
February 15th - 2004 2 
February 14th - 2004 3 
February 13th - 2004 3 
February 12th - 2004 1 
February 11th - 2004 1 
February 10th - 2004 1 
February 9th - 2004 1 
February 8th - 2004 2 
February 7th - 2004 1 
February 6th - 2004 1 
February 3rd - 2004 2 
February 2nd - 2004 3 
January 31st - 2004 1 
January 30th - 2004 1 
January 29th - 2004 4 
January 28th - 2004 5 
*January 27th - 2004 6 *
January 25th - 2004 4 
January 24th - 2004 1 
January 22nd - 2004 2 
January 19th - 2004 4 
January 18th - 2004 5 
January 17th - 2004 2 
January 16th - 2004 1 
January 15th - 2004 1 
January 5th - 2004 2 
December 29th - 2003 1 
December 24th - 2003 1 
December 19th - 2003 1 
December 13th - 2003 1 
December 11th - 2003 1 
December 7th - 2003 1 
December 4th - 2003 2 
December 3rd - 2003 1 
December 2nd - 2003 2 
November 22nd - 2003 2 
November 15th - 2003 1 
November 13th - 2003 1 
November 11th - 2003 1 
November 10th - 2003 1 
November 9th - 2003 2 
November 8th - 2003 1 
November 6th - 2003 1 
November 5th - 2003 1 
October 30th - 2003 1 
October 28th - 2003 1 
October 27th - 2003 3 
October 26th - 2003 2 
October 25th - 2003 1 
October 24th - 2003 1 
October 19th - 2003 1 
October 16th - 2003 1 
October 9th - 2003 1 
October 8th - 2003 1 
October 7th - 2003 1 
October 5th - 2003 1 
October 3rd - 2003 1 
September 30th - 2003 2 
September 29th - 2003 1 
September 20th - 2003 1 
September 14th - 2003 1 
September 13th - 2003 1 
September 12th - 2003 1 
September 11th - 2003 1 
September 10th - 2003 2 
September 9th - 2003 1 
September 8th - 2003 1 
September 7th - 2003 1 
September 4th - 2003 1 
September 2nd - 2003 2 
August 31st - 2003 1 
August 29th - 2003 2 
August 28th - 2003 1 
August 27th - 2003 1 
August 25th - 2003 1 
August 24th - 2003 1 
August 23rd - 2003 1 
August 22nd - 2003 3 
August 18th - 2003 2 
*Total 173 *


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres one for the monthly stats.

Monthly Registration Statistics (7 July 2003 to 7 March 2004)

Date Result Count

March 2004 20 
February 2004 47 
January 2004 39 
December 2003 11 
November 2003 11 
October 2003 16 
September 2003 16 
August 2003 13 
*Total 173 *


----------

